# Soaked dry cat food.



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I know that some dry cat food manufacturers recommend soaking dry cat food before feeding to kittens, but what about doing it for adult cats. I've yet to find any soft cat food (I haven't tried any of the really expensive ones that seem to be aimed a human tastes) that Zenobi will eat, other than Fancy Feast salmon, and that isn't exactly wolfed (if I may use that word) down. She'll eat tuna with a little ground flax, or Whiskas dried. (Turned her nose up at Innova) She had a little throwing up session Saturday and moisturised lumps of dry cat food came up. The weather is quite warm and forcast to stay that way, so I want to be sure she's getting enough moisture. She does drink water, but I'm not sure if she's getting enough. I'm thinking of soaking her dry food before I give it to her. 

Any thoughts.

Oh, while I'mon the subject, when she saw that I'd found her dry food vomit, she reluctanly started to try to eat it. I didn't let her, of course, but I am wondering about this. Was it just her, or is this something a cat might do to cover up their presence in a similar way to their covering other waste? It was on her blanket and she first tried scratching the blanket over the mess

JusJim


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe soaking dry food is not a good idea as it allows bacteria to grow very quickly. If you do soak dry food, offer it to the cat and then discard any uneaten portions after 30-60mins. Your best bet is to find a good quality canned food rather than mess with soaking dry food. 

My cats (eight of them) prefer the McJunk canned food of Friskies...so I *trick* them. I mix up a can of Friskies into EVO/Innova canned food and because they smell/taste the Friskies, they eat it and think they are getting the 'junk' food they love, while also eating the healthier canned food I prefer them to eat.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> I believe soaking dry food is not a good idea as it allows bacteria to grow very quickly. If you do soak dry food, offer it to the cat and then discard any uneaten portions after 30-60mins. Your best bet is to find a good quality canned food rather than mess with soaking dry food.
> 
> My cats (eight of them) prefer the McJunk canned food of Friskies...so I *trick* them. I mix up a can of Friskies into EVO/Innova canned food and because they smell/taste the Friskies, they eat it and think they are getting the 'junk' food they love, while also eating the healthier canned food I prefer them to eat.


I'm afraid Zenobi rejected Friskies, too. Actually she licked it all to get the gravy (Senior's Beef Dinner) then pushed it all to the side of the plate. If I try the soaked Whiskas, it will not be left around and there will only be a very small amount soaked at a time. All the Innova, Evo stuff seems to have turkey high on the list of ingredients.

As it was moisture I worried about, I tried Cat Milk. I put a small amount out and she drank most of it. Now she rejects it. I might try 50% water in it.

Thanks for the input

JusJim


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, but no thanks.

Zenobi

JusJim :lol:


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Those cat fountains work great if you are worried about your cat getting enough water in her diet....Running water seems to be much more attractive to cats than water in a dish....I bought one of the Drinkwell brand fountains after my cat had crystals in his urine...once he got used to it..he definitely increased his water intake...compared to when he just had a water dish.


----------

